# Need a few Prayers



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going through a little bit of a struggle and can use some prayers. I know I can count on you guys for strength. Any Prayers will be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers headed up for you bud to be strong and knowing you'll pull through whatever you're going through. Best of luck.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Done deal


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your prayers. The outpouring of good people has raised my spirit. Its good to know you guys are here if I need some uplifting. 

God Bless You


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Stay Strong

My Prayers


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

May God give you peace and strength.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

prayer for you sir.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

If Jesus brings you to it, He'll bring you through it! Be strong!


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Remember that God will never put you in a situation that he doesn't have a plan for!!! Praying for you brother!!! Keep the faith ðŸ™ðŸ™ðŸ™


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Jeremiah 29:11

God knows where you are at this hour. He will never abandon you. Talk to Him. He listens.

Praying for you brother.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent up. Stay strong.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

A prayer up for you, buddy. 
I hope all turns out ok.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Lord I lift up*

to you our prayer to deliver this man from the oppression of his spirit by things which may be out of his control, in your word you tell us, if we hope for what we do not yet see, we wait for it patiently. In this same way, the Holy Spirit helps us in our weakness. For we do not know how we ought to pray, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groans too deep for words. And He who searches our hearts knows the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for the saints according to the will of God.â€¦So Lord we stand on this promise, that the Spirit will intercede in the unexpressed troubles of this man, Lord that you will bring him through what he cannot see the outcome of, grow him in strength and spirit, carry him in your arms as he has asked you to do. Lord we thank you for your Word that we can rely on in the times we are tested. May you bless this man, may you, cause your light to shine on him, may you cause him to seek you. In Jesus name we lift him to you.


----------

